# Building Native Tivo Apps



## tlsarles (Oct 30, 2013)

So, if I am reading this correctly, the HME allows the tivo to control an app which is actually running on a PC somewhere, correct?

I can't see myself spending the time to develop something that only a limited number of power users are going to potentially use. And for that matter, if I was going to go through that sort of trouble to run an app on my TV, I would just hook a Pi up to my TV. Is there any way to actually write native apps, that run directly on the Tivo?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

tlsarles said:


> So, if I am reading this correctly, the HME allows the tivo to control an app which is actually running on a PC somewhere, correct?


Yes.



> _Is there any way to actually write native apps, that run directly on the Tivo?_


No. (The Flash app system, which allowed for apps to run natively after being loaded from the network, is still working and in use, but new developers can't sign up, and it was never fully deployed. The HTML app system is not yet available, and will still be at least a quasi-hosted thing, AFAICT.)

However, I'd try it out before dismissing it. For some applications, the host PC can be your own (i.e. the developer's) server, in which case you just have to persuade potential users to enter an IP address (it won't work with domain names) into a menu, rather than having to run an app on their own PC... Yeah, OK, it kinda sucks either way.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Are newer (than the documentation) boxes still supporting it?

I think I saw support for the Premiere's, but what about Virgin or Roamio's boxes?

Given the resource limitations on a Tivo, I actually prefer offloading onto a PC or a server. But yeah, it does sound like it's a half finished feature.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yes, Roamios still support HME. I have no idea about Virgin.


----------

